# إرشيف المنبر > إرشيف أخبار المريخ 2016 >  >  صحيفة المنبر عناوين واخبار واعمدة الخميس 6 اكتوبر

## مريخابي كسلاوي

*
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*عناوين ﺻﺤﻴﻔﺔ ﺍﻟﺼﺪﻱ 

ﻣﺠﻠﺲ ﺍﻟﻤﺮﻳﺦ ﻳﻌﻴﺪ ﺍﻻﺳﺘٲﻧﺎﻓﺎﺕ ﺍﻟﻲ ﻃﺎﻭﻟﺔ ﺍﻹﺟﺘﻤﺎﻋﺎﺕ .. ﻭﺗﻮﻗﻌﺎﺕ ﺑﺼﺪﻭﺭ
ﺍﻟﻘﺮﺍﺭ ﺍﻟﻴﻮﻡ
ﻣﺘﻮﻛﻞ ﺍﺣﻤﺪ ﻋﻠﻲ : ﻟﻦ ﻧﻠﻌﺐ ﺍﻻ ﺑﻌﺪ ﺍﺳﺘﻜﻤﺎﻝ ﻛﻞ ﻣﺮﺍﺣﻞ ﺍﻟﺘﻘﺎﺿﻲ ﻓﻲ ﻗﻀﻴﺔ
ﺷﻴﺒﻮﺏ
ﻣﺮﻳﺦ ﻛﻮﺳﺘﻲ ﻳﻨﺠﻮ ﻣﻦ ﺍﻟﻬﺒﻮﻁ ﻣﻊ ﺍﻟﻔﺮﺳﺎﻥ
ﺍﺣﻤﺪ ﺍﻟﺴﻴﺪ : ﻻﻧﻔﻜﺮ ﻓﻲ ﺁﺩﺍﺀ ﺍﻱ ﺗﺠﺮﺑﺔ ﺍﻋﺪﺍﺩﻳﺔ ﻭﺳﻨﺮﻛﺰ ﻋﻠﻲ ﺍﻟﺘﺪﺭﻳﺒﺎﺕ ﻓﻘﻂ
ﺍﻟﻔﺎﺗﺢ ﺍﻟﺘﻮﻡ ﺍﻟﺘﻔﺮﻳﻂ ﻣﻤﻨﻮﻉ ﺍﻣﺎﻡ ﺍﻟﻔﺮﺳﺎﻥ ﻓﻲ ﻣﺒﺎﺭﺍﺓ ﺍﻟﻜﻮﻣﺎﻧﺪﻭﺯ ﻏﺪﺍ
ﻓﻲ ﻣﺮﺍﻥ ﺍﻟﻤﺮﻳﺦ ﺍﻣﺲ : ﻋﻮﺩﺓ ﻗﻮﻳﺔ ﻟﺮﻣﻀﺎﻥ ﻋﺠﺐ ..ﻭﺗٲﻟﻖ ﻻﻓﺖ ﻟﻤﺤﻤﺪ
ﺍﻟﺮﺷﻴﺪ ﻭﺍﻭﻛﺮﺍﻩ ﻓﻲ ﺍﻟﺘﺴﺪﻳﺪ
ﺍﻣﻴﻦ ﺧﺰﻳﻨﺔ ﺍﻻﺳﻮﺩ : ﺍﻻﻧﺘﺼﺎﺭ ﻋﻠﻲ ﻣﺮﻳﺦ ﻧﻴﺎﻻ ﺳﻴﻜﻮﻥ ﺧﻴﺮ ﺧﺘﺎﻡ ﻟﻠﻤﻮﺳﻢ
ﺍﻟﺤﺎﻟﻲ

عناوين ﺻﺤﻴﻔﺔ ﺍﻟﺰﻋﻴﻢ 

ﺍﻟﻤﺮﻳﺦ ﻳﻜﺜﻒ ﺗﺤﻀﻴﺮﺍﺗﻪ ﻭﺍﻹﺗﺤﺎﺩ ﻳﺨﻄﺮﻩ ﺭﺳﻤﻴﺎ ﺑﻤﻮﻋﺪ ﻣﺒﺎﺭﺍﺓ ﺍﻻﻫﻠﻲ
ﻗﻄﺎﻉ ﺍﻟﻤﻨﺸﺂﺕ ﺑﻌﺪ ﺍﻟﺠﻤﻬﻮﺭ ﺑﻤﻔﺎﺟﺎﺓ ﺳﺎﺭﺓ .. ﺍﻟﺮﻫﻴﺐ ﻳﺼﻄﺎﺩ ﺍﻻﺳﻮﺩ ﻭﻳﺄﻣﻦ
ﺍﻟﺒﻘﺎﺀ ﺑﺎﻟﻤﻤﺘﺎﺯ
ﻣﺮﺍﺩ ﺳﺎﻟﻤﻲ : ﺍﻧﺎ ﻣﻮﺟﻮﺩ ﻓﻲ ﺍﻟﺸﻘﺔ .. ﻻ ﺍﻋﺎﻧﻲ ﻣﻦ ﻣﺸﻜﻠﺔ ﻭﺍﻗﻮﻝ ﻟﻪﯘﻻﺀ
‏( ﺗﺤﺮﻭﺍ ﺍﻟﺪﻗﺔ ﻭﺍﺗﻘﻮ •ﺍﻟﻠّـﮧ̣̥ ‏)
ﺭﺳﻤﻴﺎ ﺍﻻﺗﺤﺎﺩ ﻳﺨﻄﺮ ﺍﻟﻤﺮﻳﺦ ﺑﻤﻮﻋﺪ ﻣﻮﻗﻌﺔ ﺍﻻﻫﻠﻲ ﺷﻨﺪﻱ
ﺟﻠﺴﺎﺕ ﻋﻼﺝ ﻃﺒﻴﻌﻲ ﻟﻠﺜﻨﺎﺋﻲ
ﻣﺘﻮﻛﻞ ﺍﺣﻤﺪ ﻋﻠﻲ ﺗﺴﻠﻤﻨﺎ ﺧﻄﺎﺏ ﻗﻴﺎﻡ ﺍﻟﻤﺒﺎﺭﺍﺓ ﻭﻟﻜﻨﻨﺎ ﻓﻲ ﺍﻧﺘﻈﺎﺭ ﺍﻟﺮﺩ ﻋﻠﻲ
ﻣﺬﻛﺮﺗﻨﺎ

عناوين ﺻﺤﻴﻔﺔ ﺍﻟﺰﺍﻭﻳﺔ 

الاستئنافات ﺗﻮﺟﻞ ﺇﺟﺘﻤﺎﻋﻬﺎ ﻟﻼﺣﺪ ﺑﻴﻦ ﺍﻋﻀﺎﺋﻬﺎ ﺣﻮﻝ ﺍﻟﻘﺮﺍﺭ ﺍﻟﻨﻬﺎﺋﻲ
ﺍﻟﻤﺮﻳﺦ ﻳﺘﻤﺴﻚ ﺑﻤﻮﻗﻔﻪ ﻭﻳﺠﺪﺩ ﺭﻓﻀﻪ ﻟﻠﺒﺮﻣﺠﺔ ﺍﻟﺠﺪﻳﺪﺓ
ﻧﺎﺋﺐ ﺍﻻﻣﻴﻦ ﺍﻟﻌﺎﻡ : ﻋﻠﻲ ﺍﻻﺗﺤﺎﺩ ﻋﺪﻡ ﺍﺭﻫﺎﻕ ﻧﻔﺴﻪ ﺑﺒﺮﻣﺠﺔ ﺍﻱ ﻣﺒﺎﺭﺍﺓ ﻗﺒﻞ
ﺣﺴﻢ ﻗﻀﻴﺔ ﺷﻴﺒﻮﺏ
ﺗﻜﺮﻳﻢ ﺍﻟﺮﺋﻴﺲ ﺍﻻﻭﻏﻨﺪﻱ ﻳﻬﺪﺩ ﻋﻮﺩﺓ ﺟﻤﺎﻝ ﺳﺎﻟﻢ ..ﻭﺗﭑﻟﻖ ﻻﻓﺖ ﻟﺴﺎﻟﻤﻮﻥ
ﻭﺍﻟﺜﻨﺎﺋﻲ
ﻓﻲ ﺗﺪﺭﻳﺐ ﺗﻜﺘﻴﻜﻲ : ﺍﻟﺜﻼﺛﻲ ﺍﻻﺟﻨﺒﻲ ﻳﻠﻔﺖ ﺍﻻﻧﻈﺎﺭ
ﻣﻔﺎﺟﺎﺓ : ﻗﺎﺩﺓ ﺍﻻﺗﺤﺎﺩ ﻻﻋﻠﻢ ﺍﻧﺎ ﺑﺈﺳﺘﺄﻧﺎﻑ ﺍﻟﻤﺮﻳﺦ ..ﻭﺍﻟﺸﺮﻛﺔ ﺍﻟﺼﻴﻨﻴﺔ ﺗﺮﺩ ﻋﻠﻲ
ﺗﻌﺪﻳﻼﺕ ﺍﻟﻤﺮﻳﺦ ﺧﻼﻝ ﻳﻮﻣﻴﻦ
ﻣﺮﻳﺦ ﻛﻮﺳﺘﻲ ﻳﻘﻬﺮ ﺍﻻﻣﻞ ﺑﺜﻨﺎﺋﻴﺔ ﻭﻳﻘﺘﺮﺏ ﻡ̷ـــِْﻦ ﺍﻟﺒﻘﺎﺀ ﺑﺎﻟﻤﻤﺘﺎﺯ
ﺍﻟﻬﻼﻝ ﻳﻄﻠﺐ ﺗﺄﺷﻴﺮﺓ ﻟﻤﺤﺘﺮﻑ ﺍﻓﻮﺍﺭﻱ ﻭﻭﻛﻴﻠﻪ ﻟﺪﺧﻮﻝ ﺍﻟﺨﺮﻃﻮﻡ

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

* الاتحاد يحدد مباراة القمة في 14 أكتوبر 

أصدرت لجنة المسابقات بالاتحاد السوداني لكرة القدم برمجة جديدة لبقية مباريات الدوري الممتاز ، حيث قررت ان تلعب مباراة القمة بين الهلال ومضيفه المريخ يوم 14 أكتوبر الجاري على ملعب استاد الخرطوم , كما حددت اللجنة مباراة المريخ  والأهلي شندي يوم التاسع من الشهر الجاري على ملعب استاد المريخ ..



*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

* مريخ كوستي يقهر الأمل بثنائية ويقترب من البقاء بالممتاز



حقق مريخ كوستي فوزاً غالياً على الأمل عطبرة بهدفين نظيفين مساء اليوم على ملعب إستاد عطبرة ضمن الجولة 34 لمسابقة الدوري الممتاز وانتظر الرهيب حتى الدقيقة 85 ليسجل هدفه الأول من ركلة جزاء عن طريق أحمد حسن وأضاف بكري فرفور الهدف الثاني في الدقيقة 90، بالنتيجة رفع مريخ كوستي رصيده إلى 32 نقطة وأصبح في حاجة لنقطة وحيدة من مباراته الأخيرة أمام أهلي عطبرة يوم الثلاثاء المقبل لتأمين بقائه رسمياً  وتفادي شبح الهبوط من المسابقة، أما الأمل فتجمد رصيده في 35 نقطة وتبقت له مباراة وحيدة أمام الرابطة كوستي سيخوضها لأداء الواجب فقط.


*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

* الخرطوم يطلب إقامة مباراته أمام الفرسان في توقيت واحد مع لقاء المريخ والآرسنال


تقدم مجلس إدارة نادي الخرطوم الوطني بخطاب للاتحاد العام يطلب فيه إقامة مباراته أمام أهلي الخرطوم المقررة يوم بعد غدٍ الجمعة الجمعة لتُقام في توقيت واحد مع لقاء المريخ وأهلي شندي يوم الأحد المقبل وذكر مجدي مامون نائب رئيس الكوماندوز أن الاتحاد ينبغي أن يبرمج المباراتين في توقيت واحد لأن تلك المباراتين في غاية الأهمية للفرق الأربعة التي تلعب من أجل التمثيل الخارجي ومن أجل الهبوط مبيناً أن عدالة المنافسة تتطلب إقامة المباراتين في توقيت واحد يوم الأحد المقبل.
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

* عصام الحاج: استخفاف الاتحاد العام واستهوانه بالمريخ جعلنا نتخذ هذا القرار الخطير



كشف الأستاذ عصام الحاج، مساعد رئيس نادي المريخ وعضو مجلس الإدارة، عن الأسباب التي جعلتهم يتخذون القرار الأخير والقاضي بعدم خوض مباراتي الفريق الأخيرتين في الممتاز أمام أهلي شندي والهلال مالم يتم حسم الاستئناف المقدم من النادي ضد لاعبه السابق شرف شيبوب مبيناً استخفاف الاتحاد واستهتاره بالمريخ وعدم حسمه لاستئنافه كان وراء القرار الأخير مبيناً أن المجلس انتظر حسم الاستئناف لأكثر من شهرين لكنهم لم يجدوا غير التجاهل من الاتحاد ولذلك لم يكن أمامهم سوى اتخاذ هذا القرار القوي من أجل الدفاع عن حقوق الكيان ورأى عصام الحاج أن القائمين على الأمر بالاتحاد العام كانوا يخططون لإنهاء الموسم الحالي دون النظر في الاستئناف المقدم من المريخ قبل أن يتصدى لهم المجلس ويتخذ قراره الأخير الذي جعلهم يعيدون النظر في الأمور مبيناً أن ما حدث من الاتحاد يمثل استخفافاً وعدم مسئولية تجاه أنديته وتحديداً المريخ الذي يمثل أحد أضلاع قمة الكرة السودانية وينبغي أن يتعامل معه الاتحاد بكل احترام وتقدير وأن يسعى لحل كل قضاياه، واختتم عصام الحاج حديثه مبيناً أن قرار المجلس الأخير يُعتبر قراراً تاريخياً يشبه المريخ لأنه الفريق الوحيد الذي صنع التاريخ وحقق الإنجازات وحصد البطولات الخارجية وأسعد الشعب السوداني وهو ليس فريق هوامش بل يهز البلد كلها.

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

* المريخ يسحب الجنسية من سالمون بعد إرهاصات تعاقده مع الهلال



يفكر مجلس إدارة نادي المريخ مخاطبة السلطات لسحب الجنسية من النيجيري جايسون سالمون نجم وسط الفريق بعد أن تداولت وسائل الإعلام اقتراب اللاعب من التعاقد مع نادي الهلال في التسجيلات المقبلة بعد انتهاء عقده مع المريخ، ويرغب مجلس المريخ من سحب الجنسية عن اللاعب عن يضطر الهلال للتعاقد معه كمحترف بدلاً عن مجنس اذا أراد التعاقد معه رسمياً وتوجيه ضربة جديدة لنده التقليدي في التسجيلات الشتوية المقبلة.

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

* محمد عبد الرحمن: لن ألعب في السودان لغير الهلال وتجديد تعاقدي أمر محسوم



نفى الوطني محمد عبد الرحمن، مهاجم فريق الكرة الأول بنادي الهلال، ما أثير في بعض وسائل التواصل الإجتماعي حول دخوله في مفاوضات مع نادي المريخ، للإنتقال اليه خلال فترة الإنتدابات الرئيسية المرتقبة، وأكد عبد الرحمن في حديثه لـ”الموقع الرسمي” ارتياحه بالتواجد في القلعة الزرقاء.. وقال: ” أحترم جميع الأندية التي تتواجد في منظومة الدرجة الممتازة، ولكنني لن ألعب لأي نادي في السودان بخلاف الهلال، لأسباب عديدة، أولا حبي وعشقي الكبير لهذا النادي، الذي قضيت فيه فترات طويلة، تعلمت الكرة وفنونها في الهلال، ووجدت كل الحب والإحترام من كافة مكوناته، عانيت لفترات من الإصابة لم أجد سوى أهلي وعشيرتي في نادي الهلال، بدا من مجلس الإدارة والدوائر المختلفة والجماهير، الجميع كان يتسابق من أجل خدمتي وتسهيل كافة الأشياء، بعيدا عن الإحترافية ولغة المال، لايمكن ان أنسى كل ذلك الحب والإحترام والرعاية بأي شكل من الأشكال، متمسك بالمواصلة رفقة زملائي في الهلال الذين أحببتهم وتجمعني بهم علاقات متينة وقوية” ..
وواصل ميدو: ” البعض يحاول المتاجرة بإسمي، ولا أعلم لماذا، فرغت من العلاج والتأهيل مؤخرا، وارغب بشدة في الإنصراف للعب كرة قدم القدم فقط، والإبتعاد عن كل مايؤثر في مشواري، عانيت مع الإصابات وأعتقد انه حان الوقت لرد الدين للهلال، أقول للجميع لايوجد أي خلاف أو صراع بيني ومجلس إدارة نادي الهلال، رغم ابتعادي في الأونة الأخيرة عن اللعب، ولكني وجدت دعم كبير خاصة من الدكتور أشرف سيد أحمد الكاردينال، رئيس مجلس إدارة نادي الهلال، الذي ظل يتعامل معي كأحد ابنائه، وبصورة أبوية، سأظل محتفظا له بهذا الجميل، أمر تجديد تعاقدي خلال فترة الإنتدابات الرئيسية المرتقبة أمر مفروغ منه تماما، وسأثبت ذلك للجميع”..
وختم محمد عبد الرحمن حديثه لـ”الموقع الرسمي” بالشكر لكل من وقف معه وسانده ودعمه خلال فترة اصابته.

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*مسلسل التخلص من اللاعبين عبر بوابة الاصابة في المريخ: هل يكون جابسون اخر الضحايا!!

تقرير: ديربي سبورت
علي مدي عدة مواسم ماضية تابع جمهور الرياضة في السودان خروج عدد من  لاعبي المريخ المتالقين واصحاب المستويات العالية من كشوفات الفريق بطريقة  واحدة، تبدأ بابعاد اللاعب عن كشوفات الفريق ثم ايراد تقارير صحفية وكتابات  عديدة عبر أعمدة الرأي اليومي لبعض كبار كتاب المريخ، وترتفع وتيرة النقر  علي وتر الاصابة المزمنة التي تمنع اللاعب من مواصلة مشواره بنفس العطاء  والمستوي الرفيع فيتهيأ الجمهور نفسيا للتخلي عن احد معشوقيه في الكشف  الاحمر، وقد كشفت ديربي سبورت ان السيناريو يكاد يكون هو نفسه مع اختلاف  طفيف في بعض التفاصيل البسيطة التي لا تغير جوهر الاسلوب، تغيرت الاسماء  وتعددت ولكن بقيت الطريقة واحدة في التخلص من اللاعبين دون معرفة السبب  الخفي في الانقلاب الاداري علي هؤلاء اللاعبين.
لا  احد يدري متي بدا استخدام حجة الاصابة لابعاد لاعبي المريخ لكن الذاكرة لا  تستطيع ان تسقط سهوا او عمدا لاعبي المريخ الذي كان ملء البصر وصيتهم تسير  به ركبان عشاق الرياضة.
ابوبكر كوني المالي الرزين المقاتل صاحب التدخلات الناجحة في قلب دفاع  المريخ يبقي اكثر اللاعبين الذين عشقتهم جماهير الاحمر ولكن فجأة ادركت  ادارة المريخ انها لم تجر للاعب كشفا علي القلب او ربما نسيت ان تقول لعشاق  الاحمر ان الكشف الطبي عند الانضمام ان كوني يعاني من تضخم في عضلة القلب  وان المريخ سينهي العقد لانه لن يتحمل مسءولية موت اللاعب علي ارض الملعب  مرتديا شعار الفريق ليخرج اللاعب حينها بتصريح مفاده ان الامر وراثي وان  والده يعاني نفس التضخم ولكنه لم يوقف مسيرته الرياضية وحتي هو يعاني هذا  التضخم منذ صغره ولكن مسيرته لم تتوقف ولا يعاني اي مضاعفات او متاعب صحية  وهي تصريحات لم يحفل بها اهل الادارة في المريخ ليغادر اللاعب والحسرة تملا  قلوب الجمهور الاحمر ثم يقرأ المشجع المريخي انباء بين الفينة والاخري عن  تالق كبير لكونيه رفقة فريقه الجديد حينها المغرب الفاسي.
ربما تكون الامور ذات حساسية خاصة كون ابوبكر كونيه لاعب محترف لكن نفس  الوتيرة ظهرت مع لاعب وطني هو حمودة بشير القادم من المجهول في دوريات سنار  ليبصم علي مستويات ممتازة في تشكيلة الاحمر ليتفاجأ الجميع بتقارير صحفية  تحكي عن اصابة مزمنة في ركبة حمودة ليغادر اللاعب كشوفات المريخ والكل  يتحسر علي موهبة اضاعتها الاصابات ليفاجأ جمهور المريخ باللاعب في الكشوفات  الزرقاء متالقا واساسيا في وسط التشكيلة الزرقاء ليتساءل الكل من الذي اكد  اصابة حمودة؟ والرجل يركض سنين عددا مع الهلال واهلي شندي دون ان يشكو الم  الاصابة.
وبعده تكرر السيناريو مع سفاري وغادر اسد قلب الدفاع ليواصل مسيرة مترعة  مع اهلي شندي وليس ببعيد عن الاذهان نصر الدين الشغيل الذي اكد اهل الحل  والعقد في المريخ انتهاء مسيرته الكروية بسبب اصابة بليغة ليجده جمهور  الرياضة اساسيا في وسط الهلال الموسم التالي.
ما اعاد هذا الشريط الي الاذهان هو السناريو المحير في ملف لاعب وسط  المريخ النيجيري سلمون جابسون الذي كان ابرز لاعبي الارتكاز في تشكيلة  غارزيتو الاستثناءية الموسم الماضي ليتفاجأ الكل بغياب اللاعب عن المريخ في  ثاني مواسم عقده المنصوص علي عامين ثم بدات الجوقة تعزف سيمفونية اصابة  جابسون القديمة والمزمنة والرجل ينفي كل حين ثم لحقتها كتابات عبر وساءط  التواصل الاجتماعي تتحدث عن تعاقده مع الهلال.
ولكي لا تطلق ديربي سبورت الحديث علي عواهنه تواصلت مع اطباء اشرفوا علي  حالة اللاعب وتلقت تاكيدات جازمة بان اللاعب لا يعاني اصابة مزمنة او  جديدة تمنعه من مواصلة مشواره مع المريخ، سعيا منها لمزيد من التاكيد اتصلت  ديربي سبورت باللاعب النيجيري مثار الضجة ونفى الشائعات التي تحدثت عن  توقيعه عقدا مع الهلال في اليومين الماضيين مؤكدا إن هذا الحديث لا أساس له  من الصحة وأبدى إستغرابه من الحديث الدائر حول هذا الخصوص نافيا أن يكون  قد صرح لأي جهة منذ عودته الأخيرة   مشيرا إلى أنه لن يمانع في التجديد  للمريخ إذا رغبت إدارته في ذلك ، وأكد في ذات الوقت سلامته وعدم معاناته من  أي إصابة تمنعه اللعب بل أبدى استغرابه لعدم مشاركته لأنه جاهز تماما من  الناحية البدنية.  وعن عدم الدفع به أساسيا طالب سالمون بتوجيه هذا السؤال  للجهاز الفني . وكشف سالمون في حديثه لديربي عن أمنياته للمريخ بالتوفيق  وتحقيق الانتصارات في مقبل المباريات سواء كان مشاركا أم لا . ورفض جابسون  الاستفاضة في الحديث عن تفاصيل  الأمور المالية ولكنه المح لمعاناته في هذا  الجانب مشيرا لديربي  إلى أنه لاعب محترف ويحترم عمله .
اذن لمصلحة من ياتي ابعاد جابسون ولماذا الاتجاه لادعاء اصابة اللاعب؟
والي متي يستمر هذا السيناريو المقيت؟
وهل يكون جابسون ضحية جديدة لهذا المسلسل ام يواصل النيجيري مسيرته في الكوكب الاحمر؟
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

* هلال الفاشر يسعى للحفاظ على آماله في البقاء أمام النسور عصر الخميس


يستهدف فريق هلال الفاشر الحصول على العلامة الكاملة في مواجهة فريق النسور الأمدرماني عصر الخميس على ملعب النقعة بمدينة الفاشر في الجولة قبل الأخيرة للنصف الثاني لمسابقة الدوري الممتاز، ويدخل الفريق لقاء اليوم متسلحاً بعاملي الأرض والجمهور من أجل انتزاع نقاط المواجهة كاملة والحصول على الفوز الذي سيقفز بالفريق إلى “28” نقطة قبل استضافة الأمير البحراوي في الجولة الأخيرة بذات الملعب. وتدرب الفريق وسط حماس كبير وروح معنوية عالية حيث طالب الجهاز الفني اللاعبين بتناسي الخسارة الأخيرة من المريخ كوستي في الجولة السابقة والتركيز على لقاء الغد أمام البرتقالي والذي لايقبل القسمة على اثنين بعد أن وصل الدوري إلى المنعطف الحاسم فيما لن تكون مباراة الغد في حد ذاتها سهلة أمام فريق عنيد وقدم عروضاً جيدة في الموسم الحالي بالرغم من هبوطه رسمياَ من الدوري الممتاز ؛ ويبدو الجهاز الفني لهلال المحمل في حالة ثقة كبيرة في اللاعبين من أجل انتزاع النقاط التي ستضمن للفريق المنافسة حتى الجولة الأخيرة؛ حيث طالب الإطار الفني لأزرق الفاشر لاعبيه بالتركيز الكبير في مباراة الغد لتي تعتبر من أهم المباريات التي يخوضها الفريق في مسيرته الكروية ؛ وتأمل جماهير وأنصار هلال المحمل في قدرة اللاعبين على حسم الضيوف مبكراً في لقاء اليوم وترجمة الفرص التي تسنح لإنهاء المباراة منذ وقت مبكر وانتزاع النقاط الثلاث التي ستجهز الفريق معنوياً للجولة الاخيرة أمام الأمير البحراوي في عقر الدار  وكانت بعثة النسور قد وصلت بسلام إلى مدينة الفاشر ظهر اليوم عبر شركة الطيران تاركو ؛ واختتم الفريق سلسلة تحضيراته بمران خفيف على مسرح المواجهة تأهباً لمباراة الغد التي سيخوضها النسور من أجل أداء الواجب فقط بعد أن ودع المسابقة رسمياً منذ الجولة الماضية.

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*برنامج ساعة رياضة بالشروق يستضيف عصام الحاج


يستضيف برنامج (ساعة رياضة ) بقناة الشروق عند العاشرة ليلا غدا الجمعة  مساعد رئيس المريخ عصام الحاج في حلقة تستعرض أزمة المريخ مع اتحاد كرة  القدم وأبرز القضايا والملفات التي تشغل الشارع الرياضي عموما والمريخي  خاصة ويتخللها مداخلات من صحافيين واتصالات هاتفية والبرنامج من تقديم  الأستاذ معتصم محمد الحسن وإعداد د. ياسر بابكر والعشاي إبراهيم .
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

* نائب رئيس الخرطوم: الحكم أنقذ الهلال من الخسارة أمامنا

حمّل مجدي مامون، نائب رئيس نادي الخرطوم الوطني، طاقم التحكيم الذي أدار مباراة فريقه أمام الهلال أمس الأول مسئولية انتهاء المباراة بالتعادل الإيجابي بهدف لكل مبيناً أن فريقه قدم كبيرة وكان قريباً من تحقيق الفوز والحصول على النقاط الثلاث لولا الظلم الكبير الذي تعرض له الخرطوم من قبل الحكم الذي رفض احتساب ركلة جزاء واضحة إلى جانب إشهار خمس بطاقات ملونة في وجه لاعبي الخرطوم الوطني من دون مبرر، وأبان مجدي أن ما تعرض له فريقه من ظلم تحكيمي يعتبر امتداداً للظلم الذي تعرض له الكوماندوز في الموسم الحالي وتسبب في خسارته لعدد من المباريات وتسبب في إضعاف حظوظه للحصول على إحدى بطاقات التمثيل الخارجي لافتاً إلى أن الخرطوم مازال في المنافسة وسيحرص على الفوز في مباراتيه الأخيرتين أمام أهلي الخرطوم وأهلي شندي وانتظار ما تسفر عنه نتائج المباريات الأخرى لمعرفة مصيره في الحصول على أحد المركزين الثالث أو الرابع المؤهلين للمشاركة في البطولة الكونفدرالية.

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

* الفاتح التوم: التفريط ممنوع أمام الفرسان في مباراة الكوماندوز

ذكر الفاتح التوم سكرتير نادي أهلي الخرطوم أن فريقه في قمة الجاهزية لمواجهة الخرطوم الوطني يوم الجمعة في المباراة المؤجلة بين الفريقين من الجولة 23 لمسابقة الدوري الممتاز مبيناً أن التفريط ممنوع أمام فريقه في مباراة الجمعةبرغم صعوبة المهمة مشيراً إلى أن الأهلي سيدخل المباراة بكل جدية من أجل الفوز والحصول على النقاط الثلاث حتى يؤمّن موقفه تماماً في المسابقة لكنه أقر بصعوبة المهمة مبيناً أن منافسه يلعب من أجل المنافسة على المراكز الأربعة الأولى ولذلك على فريقه أن يخوض المباراة بكل جدية وإصرار حتى يتمكن من الخروج بنتيجة ايجابية من المواجهة.
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*حروف ذهبية 
بابكر مهدي الشريف
 لن نزل أو نهان


×يعلم الجميع أن معركة شيبوب بدأت بقرصنة كردنالية، عندما قام أبو كسكتة بتسفير اللاعب لجنوب السودان عن طريق أحد رجاله.
×وعلم بذلك مريخاب الجنوب وأكدوا للجنة تسيير المريخ المنصرفة بقيادة ونسي قدرتهم على إعادة الفتى إلى دياره حمرة عين وقوة زراع وحدة تفكير وقد كان.
×فشمر الشباب الأحمر هناك وساقوا شيبوب من مخبأه وأعادوه وأجلسوه القرفصاء أمام مسئولي المريخ في الخرطوم ، وزبانية الكاردينال نيام.
×الرأي عندي أن المريخ في ذلك الوقت اقتص لنفسه من بلطجة الكاردينال وكل أمة الهلال، ولقنوهم درسا بليغا وقاسيا وألقموهم حجرا غليظا.
×وما حدث بعد ذلك يعتبر وجهة نظر إداري رأت من خلالها أن اللاعب لا يستحق أن يعطى أكثر مما قرروا له، فتركوه يذهب للكاردينال، الذي كان في غيبوبة تامة، وفطومة بجواره تمنح وتسكلب.
× وعندما علم أن عملية تسجيل اللاعب عن طريق ناديه سوف يعرضه إلى عقوبات رادعة، سلك طريق اللف والدوران، وذهب به إلى شبيبة القيروان كطرف ثالث وأصيل في القضية، وهذه هي قضيتنا اليوم.
× شيبوب كلاعب والله لا يوجد شخص واحد في المريخ يرغب في عودته للأحمر الوهاج أبدا أبدا.
× ومن ناحية إدارية المريخ حقق في هذا الموضوع نصرا كبيرا، ولف ذراع الكاردينال وعصبته، حتى كتب عرابهم الرشيد علي عمر مقالا شن فيه هجوما قاسيا على مجتمع الهلال، وأفاض بالمدح على المريخ وتوحد أهله، وكل المتابعين اطلعوا على ذلك المقال في حينه.
×الآن لا نسعى خلف نصرا إداريا أو طمعا في خدمات اللاعب، ولكن نريد أن نحقق نصرا قانونيا حتى يرعوي هذا الكاردينال، الذي يريد أن يزل ويهين المريخ العظيم.
×الكاردينال الذي صرح في عطبرة على الملأ أيام تكريم مولانا جمال حسن سعيد له، وقال أن شيبوب سيكون في تونس بعد يومين، مبينا بأنه سيلحقه بمعسكر فريقه أيامها، قبل أن يلحقوه الجماعة ويوجهوه لتخزينه عبر كوبري القيروان.
×يعود عبر اللقاء الفضائي قبل أيام نافيا أي علاقة له بتهريب اللاعب، وأن الصورة لا تدينه.
×عماد الطيب المحامي والأمين العام يقول أنهم في الهلال لم يسمعوا تب باستئناف المريخ.
×الناس دي بتفكر في شنو وترمي لي شنو وفهمها قاعد يوسوس ليها بي شنو؟
× الإداري الشاطر ما بيعمل عملا يتضارى منه وينكره حي على الفلاح بالشكل ده.
×المريخ لديه كل المستندات التي تدين الهلال واللاعب والاتحاد، بس نريد من قادته أن لا يهنوا ويضعفوا وهم الأعلون بكل تأكيد.
×يذهب البعض في هذه القضية على هواه ويفسر كما يريد ويشتهي وليس كما ينبغي أن يكون التناول والعرض.
×هذه القضية تخص المريخ لأنه هو وحده المتضرر من أحداثها وليس أحد سواه، والذين تسببوا في هذا الضرر هم الهلال والاتحاد وشيبوب.
×الإدارة عملت ما يليها وتقدمت بشكوى تم رفضها في أكبر شغل تآمري وتواطئي من الاتحاد.
×ولم تغفوا إدارة المريخ فتقدمت باستئناف وظلت تطالب في كل حين الاتحاد بأن يرد على ذلك الاستئناف، ولكن لا حياة لمن تنادي.
×وكانت تتوقع أن يتم البت في أي لحظة حتى يتسنى لها رفع الأمر للجهات العدلية الدولية، لأنها أصلا هي وشعبها قنعانين من خيرا في هذا الاتحاد المرتجف، من هرطقة الكاردينال ولسان رشا وفطومة.
×إذن من حق المريخ أن يحرن عند اللفة المفصلية هذه، لأنها هي النقطة الوحيدة التي يمكن له هز عرش الاتحاد فيها، ولخبطة برامجه وفضح جرائره على المستوى المحلي والدولي.
×وللذين يريدون أن يختزلوا قضية المريخ في البرمجة نقول لهم، لم تكن البرمجة مشكلة عند المريخ يوما، ويكفيه أنه خاض معظم مباريات هذا الموسم وهو ناقص فريقا كاملا.
×إذا تم تأجيل مباريات الفريق حتى الموسم القادم، ولم يتسلم المريخ ردا لاستئنافه لن يلعب أية مباراة.
الذهبية الأخيرة
×وعبر الذهبية الأخيرة لهذا الصباح نردد، لن نزل ولن نهان ولن يتلاعب بحقوقنا الكاردينال.

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*تغريدة واتساب
 مابين صمت جمال وعبد الصمد تساؤلات
وامتناع  جماهير القروبات عن النفرات

صمت عجيب يخيم علي الادارة
صمت جمال وعبد الصمد في وقت واحد
ماذا يدور خلف الكواليس
الناطق الرسمي الان لوحده يقاتل في القنوات عن قضية واحدة هي الاستئنافات
لكن هناك كثيرا من الملفات تهمنا ياناس
والرئيس ونائبه حاليا في صمت لاندري ماذا خلفه
الجماهير الان في حالة تململ في القروبات وصفحات الفيس وجميع وسائل التواصل الاجتماعي
الكل ينتظر الاستئناف ومجموعة تنتظر الوالي لاظهار مفاجاءت التسجيلات ومستقبل الفريق
والبعض الاخر ينتظر ملف العضوية او اي اخبار عن مستقبل لجنة التسير الذي يصادف تاريخ انتهاء التكليف شهر وايام قليله !!!
الي اين تسير مركب المريخ
لماذا نتوقف في قضية واحدة ونترك باقي الملفات !!
ياشمس الدين الامين او حاتم التاج شوفوا لينا الرئيس او نائبه وافتحوا لينا بعض الملفات!!!
لجنة الاستئنافات القضية امامها والقرار في يدها
لكن مستقبل المريخ من تسجيلات واستعداد للموسم  القادم
هل سنتفاجأ بانتهاء عمر المجلس ولم تتحرك اي من الملفات !!!
استثمار
عضوية
تسجيلات
جمعية عمومية
لماذا هذا الصمت الذي يطرح الف سؤال؟؟؟؟
توقفت قلوبنا من الخوف
وتوقفت عقولنا من التفكير عن غدا من كثرة الاسئلة ؟؟؟
ان وجدنا العذر لعبد الصمد حتى لاتنهال عليه الاتهامات مجددا انه يتدخل في كل شي
ماهي الاسباب في الغياب الريس جمال
خفف عن الجماهير التي تتململ وتتكوي بنيران المعشوق الاحمر
اخرج الينا حتى لو بالتطمينات علي مستقبل ماردنا الاحمر
الجمهور ينتظر علي احر من الجمر والاخبار المفبركة اصبحت تباع وتشترى علي المشجع المسكين
خروجك الان يصلح الكثير ويفرح الملايين
نعلم موقفك ونقدر ظرفك لكن نص ساعة في لقاء اعلامي ستريح المدرج من عناء الشهور القادمة ،،،،،
••••••••••••••••••••••••••
الوضع في المدرجات والقروبات لايقل عن صمت الادارة كثيرا
غياب النفرات عن بعض القروبات
واحتجاب الناس عن الدعم في بعض الاحيان
ماذا اصاب الشفوت؟؟؟
هل يعلم الجميع ان يوم الجمعة توجد نفرة والسبت نفرة اخرى؟؟؟
هل وصول جمال للرئاسة هو سبب رئيسي في احجامنا عن الدعم
طالبنا فوق الرئيس بالظهور وارسال مايطمئن القاعدة الجماهيرية
لكن اين تطمين الشفوت للادارة بنجاح النفرة؟؟؟
نطالب الرئيس بالمحترفين واللاعبين وصرف الملايين ونحن كشف النفرة امامنا ونبخل بعشرة جنية وعشرين ؟؟؟
الا يستحق المريخ ذلك المبلغ ؟؟؟
اعتبروها تزاكر مباراة او رصيد في الموبايل
مطالبنا للادارة كثيرة ودعمنا لهم قليلاً
غدا يوم التحدي للرد علي بعض الناس
التحدي في نفرة حتى لو دعمت النادي بتكاليف جزء من قروش المعسكرات!!!
من اهم اسباب عدم المشاركة في النفرة تلك الاسماء التي تحبط الاخرين ذات الصبغة الزرقاء
المتلونين باللون الاحمر
هؤلاء هم اس البلاء
ان لم يغادروا القروبات ستموت فكرة النفرة مستقبلاً
يظهرون وقت شتم الادارة واللاعبين ويختفون وقت الكشوفات !!!!
هل تحتاجون لدليل اكبر من ذلك لطلب المغادرة منهم؟؟؟؟
او حزفهم!!!
علي كل القروبات ان تخصص اليوم وغدا للنفرة فقط
علي الجميع التحدث عن النفرة وترك الامور الجانبية
من قبل العيد نتكلم عن النفرة
من يقول الظروف نرد عليك بان تاريخ النفرة لم يحددفجاءة
ولم نقل لك ادفع ملايين
عشرة وعشرين هي ممكن تكون قيمة تنشيط نت
مثل ماتنشط النت رجاء نشط خزينة النادي واترك بصمتك في تاريخ المريخ ،،،،،
لايوجد عذر عن دعم بمبلغ عشرة جنية تقال منذ اكتر من شهرين !!!!
ننتظر حراك القروبات اليوم عن النفرة
وان لايطول الصمت مثل صمت الادارة
المريخ مريخ الشعب والشعب هو الجمهور
والجمهور هو نار النفرات ،،،،،
••••••••••••••••••••••••••
اخر القول
حركوا النفرات يااعلامنا وياكتابنا وخصصوا اعمدتكم لذلك
وعلي الاخوة مشاهير وفنانين المريخ مشاركتنا النفرة
تقدموا الصفوف لتكونوا مثال لجماهيركم في المجال الفني
فيها شنو لو جيتو النفرة وتبرعتم لو بالقليل والتقيتو بالمحبين من عشاقكم والجماهير واثبتم ان المريخ من اولوياتكم ،،،
ننتظر مبادرة من الفنانين جميعا النصري وطه سليمان واخرين ان يتقدموا الصفوف في النفرة حتي لو بمبالغ رمزية وان يكون حضوركم لفتة بارعة يتناولها الاعلام والناس
والدعوة موجهه لكل المشاهير
فنانين كتاب ممثلين وكل شخص من مشاهير الشارع العام
ننتظركم في نفرتنا غدا الجمعة في دار النادي من بعد صلاة الجمعة الي المساء
حضوركم يساهم في نهضة النادي
كونوا معنا في هذا اليوم ياأحبابنا ،،،،
••••••••••••••••••••••••••هذه ارائي واراء التغريدة اقبل منها ماتشاء وارفض منها ماشئت
ليس بالضرورة ان تقتنع بكل مايكتب
ولا اطلب منك الاتفاق علي حروف التغريدة
اسطر التغريدة ونسة وحكاوي بصوت مسموع تنقل نبضي ونبض المدرجات عشان نشوف مريخ جميل وملك بطولات
ولنا لقاء في تغريدة اخرى باذن الله

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*النجم للرجم
التجاني محمد احمد
فوضى اتحاد السمكرة

    تعادل بطعم الخسارة للخرطوم الوطنى أمام المدفور نادي الحكام وكالعادة لعب الحكم دوراً كبيراً في النقطة الثمينة التى حققها سيد الصفر الدولي بعدم احتسابه لركلة جزاء صحيحة ارتكبها كابو في آخر دقائق المباراة.
    ولم نتفاجأ بمنح نجومية المباراة لكابو والغرابة هنا ليست في أحقيته أم عدم أحقيته ولكن هي عادة درجت عليها لجنة سوداني في اختياراتها لنجومية المباراة والملاحظ أن أي لاعب ينضم حديثاً للمدفور تحفزه لجنة سوداني التى يترأسها شوقي عبد العزيز بنجومية المباراة حتى لو ارتكب حماقة تستدعي احتساب ركلة جزاء.
    كابو استخدم يده مع مهاجم الخرطوم الوطني داخل منطقة وتفرج الحكم وكأنه غير معنى بما حدث.
    شوقي عبد العزيز في أحد تصريحاته لإحدى الإصدارات الزرقاء وصف بكري المدينة بالخائن فهل يُمكن أن تمنح لجنة رئيسها يصف لاعباً بالخائن نجومية المباراة لبكري المدينة مهما أبدع.؟
    لاحظوا لأى لاعب يبدأ مع سيد الصفر الدولي أولى مبارياته كأساسي فيأتي التحفيز من اللجنة التى يقودها شوقي عبد العزيز رغم أن شوقي ليس من الهلالاب الذين في دائرة رضا المقربين من كردنة ولكن خدمات لجنته لاتنقطع أبداً يا كوتش عمرو أحمد.
    أى اتحاد في اى مكان تجد منسوبيه يخلعون انتماءاتهم قبل الدخول للمكاتب إلا اتحاد الفوضى السوداني الأزرق والذي به قادة متعصبون يرتدون جلابيبهم الزرقاء البالية وبلا وازع أخلاقي أو ضمير تجدهم يتعرضون لاتهامات بالفساد ورغم ذلك يذبحون العدالة والشمس في رابعة النهار.
    الحرب الشاملة التى يقودها المريخ وجماهيره على هذا اتحاد اللقيمات المتهم قادته بالفساد على حد وصف كردنه وآلته الإعلامية ستسقطه بإذن الله.
    كردنه وآلته الاعلامية كانوا يقودون حربهم على فساد الاتحاد وقادته من أجل أن تُذبح لهم العدالة ليتمكن المدعوم من الفوز بطرق ملتويه وبمساعدة الحكام وبالابتزاز والمفاوضات كما كُتب على صفحات إعلام الفول.
    المريخ سيقود الحرب على الفساد حتى تتحرر الرياضة من بعض المتعصبين داخل أروقة الاتحاد وتكون العدالة لكل الأندية ولا يساعد الحكام نادياً واحداً فقط.
    حرب المريخ على الفساد هي من أجل الرياضة السودانية وليست من أجل المريخ فقط ولكن حتى نعيش في وسط تتوفر فيه العدالة لكل أندية الممتاز.
    حرب المريخ على فساد الاتحاد الأزرق وسمكرجية القوانين قد انطلقت ولن تتوقف حتى تتم الاطاحة بهذا الاتحاد.
    عادي جداً أن يتم تعديل البرمجة وإصدار قرارات خلال أي لحظة من اليوم في عُرف هذا الاتحاد الذي يقوده بعض الذين يتهمهم إعلام كردنه بالفساد ويتم نشر ملفات عن فساد على صفحات الصحف الزرقاء ولا يدافع الاتحاد عن نفسه.
    لجنة شؤون اللاعبين غير الهواة والبرمجة والمنظمة والتحكيم لجان زرقاء منحازة وتعمل ليل نهار من أجل دعم المدفور وبلا استحياء ولكنها بهذه الأفعال وضعت نفسها أمام جمهور المريخ وسيعلم الظالمون أي منقلب ينقلبون.

    لن ينصلح حال اتحاد اللقيمات (كما وصفه الكاردينال ) إلا بعد ذهاب بعض المتعصبين والسمكرجية ولجنة الحكام المركزية وكل متهم بالفساد داخل هذا الاتحاد.
    تم اختيار صلاح أحمد صالح عضواً بلجنة التحكيم المركزية بالاتحاد العربي وهو اختيار لم يصادف أهله وفي غير محله وغير مناسب فصلاح وبتغاضيه عن ركلة الجزاء الفضيحة وسياسته العرجاء التى يتبعها الآن ساهمت بشكل كبير في عدم تطور الكرة السودانية.
    فشل صلاح أحمد صالح يؤكده فوز المدعوم بالدوري الممتاز في عدة سنوات.
    قروب المريخ سيد البلد يضم نخبة من الشباب أصحاب الفكر وقد نجحوا في أن يجمعوا كل أخطاء الحكام في فيديوهات ويتم إرسالها لكل المهتمين بالشأن الرياضى داخل وخارج الوطن.
    واعجبتني فكرة أنهم أرسلوا الفيديوهات لبعض قادة الاتحاد العربي حتى يوضحوا لهم حجم الكوارث التى تحدث في السودان تحت قيادة صلاح أحمد صالح.
    أخطاء كل الحكام وخاصة الذين يساعدون المدفور وأخطاءهم الكبيرة موجوده في فيديوهات وهي أصبحت متاحة الآن وفيها مايشيب له الولدان.
    وليعلم صلاح أن كل أخطائه هو وحكامه موجودة في فيديو وتم ارسالها لمن يرغب في أن يعرف كيف يُدير صلاح و الحكام كرة القدم في السودان.
    على كل أهل المريخ التماسك والالتفاف أكثر حول الكيان للإطاحة بهذا الاتحاد الأزرق الفاسد.
    سؤال برئ : هل صحيح ان رئيس تحرير الإصدارة العريقة الذي فشل في اجتياز اختبارات الشبيبة العماني ذهب للدوحة ليبحث عن تحقيق رقم قياسي جديد في الفشل التحريري.

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*صيحة 
موسى مصطفى 
ركزوا على النمور و اتركوا القشور!!

المريخ امامه مباراة مهمة ومفصلية امام منافسه المباشر على بطاقة الترشح الى التمثيل في بطولة الابطال الافريقية بعد ان حسم الهلال البطاقة الاولي
المريخ لديه مواجهة لا تقبل القسمة على اثنين اما ان ينتصر و يظفر بالبطاقة الثانية للتمثيل الخارجي او ينهزم بامر لاعبيه و ادارته ويترك البطاقة تذهب لنمور دار جعل
المريخ انشغل هذه الايام بقضية ربما يكسبها او يخسرها فعليه ان يركز على مباراة الاهلي شندي باعتبارها مباراة حصاد خاصة ان النمور يمرون هذه الايام باجمل فتراتهم و يملكون فريقا مكتملا قدم مستويات مميزة و لم يخسر اي مباراة منذ انطلاقة الدورة الثانية لبطولة الدوري الممتاز وهو ما يعني انه بطل الدورة الثانية
علي المريخ ان يولي المواجهة اهتماما كبيرا و ان تتدافع جماهير المريخ لنصرة اللاعبين فلو تركت الامر على لجنة التعبئة وبعض التنظيمات الكرتونية فان الرماد كال حماد
الاهلي شندي احرج الهلال و حقق الفوز على الهلال الابيض الذي هزم المريخ بخماسية و الهلال برباعية تعادل مع الخرطوم الوطني في ارضه ووسط جماهيره
النمور ليس باصيد السهل و لكن يمكن للمريخ ان يخرج امامه منتصرا لو لعب نجومه بمسئولية و انضباط و منع الفريق الضيف من الوصول الى مرمي الفريق مهما كلف الامر
متفرقات
جماهير المريخ يقع على عاتقها دورا كبيرا في التشجيع و المساندة وهي صاحبة الجلد و الرأس لانها تشجع المريخ من اجل حبها له و لا تشجع الافراد كما يفعل البعض و الذين يتخطون في تشجيعهم للافراد حدود المعقول و الاساءات و فعل المنكر و القبيح
جماهيرنا لن تتوقف و ستدعم المريخ لانها تعشقه حد الوله و الجنون اما مشجعوا المكاتب فلا ننتظر منهم شيئا فاصحاب الحناجر هم من يقودون التشجيع ضد الاهلي شندي
التش لاعب مهول و قدم مباراة رفيعة المستوى امام الهلال ودخوله جاء متأخرا وهو لاعب مكانه القمة و في اعتقادي انه لن يستمر مع الخرطوم الوطني اما بالاحتراف الخارجي او الانتقال لطرفي القمة ولكنني اخشى عليه من الاعلام فهو مدمر
اما اللاعب احمد ادم فقد قدم مستويات مميزة في مباريات فريقه في الدوري الممتاز و آخرها مباراة الهلال
احمد ادم سيكون مرشحا بقوة للفوز بنجومية الموسم كلاعب شاب و هو مؤهل لها
المريخ يحتاج الى غربلة و به عناصر ضعيفة و هشة لا تستطيع ان تقوده في غياب المال
المريخ يحتاج الى مجلس ادارة منتخب يفجر طاقاته و يستفيد من اسمه الكبير
اخيرا
مفاوضات الهلال للاعبي المريخ وصل مرحلة خطيرة و لا ادري لماذا تتفرج لجنة التسيير على هجرة اللاعبين الصغار الى الهلال في ظل التشدق بالمال و الادعاء بان المريخ هو القوة الضاربة بيد ان الكاردينال فعل بالتسيير الافاعيل و حولهم الى دراويش
ذهاب جابسون و راجي و بقية الذين يرغب الهلال في ضمهم يعني ان يودع التسيير المريخ و ان لم ترحل سترحل بالقوة
المريخ ليس في حاجة الى ضربة جديدة في التسجيلات بعد ان فقد بطولة الدوري الممتاز
التقصير الاداري سيعرض هيبة المريخ الى الضياع
اخيرا جدا
ابقوا قدر المريخ او ارحلوا غير مأسوف عليكم !!

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*وهج المنبر
زاكي الدين الصادق  
المريخ أزمة إدارة وإعلام(2-2)

*في ختام المقال السابق أشرت إلى ان إقتران سلبية الإدارة والإعلام معاً خلق أزمة حقيقية في عوالم المريخ وهذه الأزمة تفرعت حسب الإختصاص، فمثلاً سلبيات النهج الإداري أفرزت الكثير على مستوى إدارة فريق كرة القدم، وطوال السنوات الماضية وحتى يومنا هذا ظلت ذات المنغصات موجودة ان كانت على مستوى إختيار اللاعبين أو على مستوى الأجهزة الإدارية والفنية مما ولد حالة دائمة من اللا إستقرار في الجانب الفني وهذا الواقع يدفع ثمنه المريخ العام تلو العام وما صاحب كل ذلك من رؤى نقدية للإعلام بلا شك أسهم في إستمرار هذا الواقع الذي أورث المريخ هذا الوضع المزري والبعيد تماماً عن الإتزان فالمريخ سادتي كل موسم تتشابه مشكلاته المؤدية للفشل والإخفاق ومن بعدها تدور ذات الاسطوانة المشروخة حول أسباب تدهور الأوضاع فليس من المعقول أبداً ان يظل نادي بهذه العراقة أسير فقط لهواة التهرب من الحقائق وأسير لعديمي الرؤية وأسير لإستنساخ الفشل تلو الفشل بأمر بعض المهرجين الذين لا يملو ولا يخجلو من التكرار الذي تكيفت معه كل ذرة في عوالم المريخ ليعم الفشل ويتوهط بين ظهرانينا حتى أصبح النجاح الكروي أمر بعيد المنال ولا يحدث إلا خبط عشواء كما حدث في موسم (2015) الذي وصل فيه الفريق لمرحلة متقدمة من المنافسة على بطولة دوري أبطال أفريقيا وحتى بعد خروج وتراجع الفريق لمربع إخفاقات كان يعتقد الكثيرون ان المريخ لن يعود إليها مرة أخرى، لكن عاد المريخ بسرعة ضوئية لنقطة الإنطلاق والسبب في ذلك بكل تأكيد يعود لسؤ التدابير الإدارية ويعود لحقيقة واحدة وهي ان المريخ ظل طوال سنوات رئاسة الوالي يدار بقمة العشوائية ويدار بصورة جعلت الرجل يعجل بإستقالته كلما عاد الفريق لمحطة ظل ينهض منها عبر تراكيب جملية فارغة يشيدها البعض على (صدر الجرائد) التي لايمكن بكل حال ان تشكل عقلية إدارية نيرة تستصحب معها الأدوار التي تلعبها الإدارات الحقيقية وليست الكرتونية والتي تمجد فقط عبر الصفحات والأعمدة سواء ان حققت نجاحات او لم تحقق اي نجاحات و أجدني دوماً ما أتوقف عند جزئية لماذا يجد بعض الإدارين الثناء وهم دوماً في حالة متآلفة مع الإخفاق وأعتقد ان التجربة في المريخ رغم خلطها بجزئيات كثيرة لجر النجاح الإداري في أشكال أخرى بعيداً عن فريق كرة القدم، لكن ظل الواقع الكروي هو الأصل وهو الأرث والمكتسب الذي مهما أنجرفت الآلة الإعلامية بعيداً عن تفصيل مايدور فيه بدقة هرباً من صدمة حصاد الحرث السئ تفشل هذه المعادلة لانها لا تتوافق ولا تصلح أبداً لتكون جسر يعبر بالمريخ من حقيقة أزماته الكروية المزمنة التي أنتجتها حقب متتالية للرئيس الحالي و بإشراف إعلامي كامل.
وهج اخير
*التجربة الحالية توضح لجميع المريخاب ان أرادو معرفة أزمات النادي فعقب عودة الرئيس الحالي عبر التعين غاب الكثيرون بين سطورهم التي كانت تبرق بالنقد الراتب للإدارة السابقة والتي فجرت مداد كثيرين شرعوا وقتها وفصلوا الكثير من مشاكل المريخ متمثلة في نهج لجنة ونسي التي نشهد لها أنها أجتهدت كثيراً وأحترمت دور الإعلام وعملت بمؤسسية ضاعت الأن وعملت بترتيب كبير ولم تعيش النادي في كنف صراعات عديدة كما فعل أعضاء اللجنة الحالية ومع ذلك غاب صوت النقد الهادف والبناء ومن كانو ينتقدون عبدالصمد في شخصه هؤلاء لم يكونوا إلا ناغمين على الرجل في نقاط شخصية لا تخص المريخ في شي ولا تفيده وهنالك من أختار عبدالصمد منصة للهجوم تواريا من توجيه سهامه مباشرة لرئيس النادي خوفاً من زعل الرجل الذي يدخل صاحبه لمربع المغضوب عليهم في قواميس الرجل الذي للأسف شكلت عودته الأخيرة إنتكاسة حقيقية للأوضاع في المريخ، فيكفي أنها جمدت قيام الجمعية العمومية لأجل غير مسمى ويكفي كذلك أنها ستعصف بما هو مطروح من مشاريع إستثمارية سيكون من الصعب إنجازها في حقبة الوالي الذي ظل ل(13) يدير النادي دون ان يشرع في خلق اي واقع إستثماري ثابت كان النادي ومازال يمثل مناخه مرتعاً لبناء ذلك النوع من الإستثمار، لكن مع الرجل ومجلسه المكلف ظلت الشعارات والوعود معلقة دون إنزالها لأرض الواقع المريخي، وأعتقد ان إنزالها بات صعب خلال الأيام القادمة.
*الأزمة المريخية كانت ومازالت بفضل سؤ الإدارة وعدم لعب الإعلام لدوره المنوط من حيث نبذ السلبيات ودعم الإيجابيات على قلتها.
*الوضع الذي يعيشه النادي في قضية شيبوب مرده للإستخفاف الإداري فمن قام بضم اللاعب شرف شيبوب وتركه هاوي هو من يتحمل مسؤولية ما حدث وهذا الحديث ردته كثيراً ،لكن البعض مازال يقف خارج عقله ويريد خوض معركة خاسرة لن يكسب معها النادي شي غير أنها ستصرف الأنظار فقط عن حقيقة ان المريخ فقد الدوري بأخطاء المجلس الحالي الذي تم تعينه لإنقاذ المريخ وأعتقد انه لا يختلف إثنان على انه أغرق المريخ في وحل الهزائم والإخفاق.
*المعارك الخاسرة لا يشارك فيها إلا الضعفاء والعاجزين وأعتقد ان ما يفعله البعض هذه الأيام حول قضية شيبوب لن يعيد ما راح في الميدان ولن يعيد ما راح بسبب الخرمجة الإدارية ولن يعيد ما راح بفضل أكذوبة إنقاذ المريخ وحلحلة مشكلاته وديونه ودفع مستحقات لاعبيه والكثير الذي مازال شعارات بالية حد الإحتضار.



*

----------


## Jazrawy

*كسلاوي صباح الخير ... 
عندي تعليق عن خبر محمدعبدالرحمن هذا التصريح غريب شويه و مشتول .. ايام تسجيلات شهر 6 كان معاي و اللاعب دا يحب جدا المريخ و عندو رغبه الانتقال للمريخ ..
يا ريت مجلس الاداره يتواصل معه لاكمال الصفقه و ضربه للجلفوط للرد علي تسجيل شيبوب
                        	*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*â—„> عناوين الصحف العالـمية  :

* إسبانيا تتحدى رقم إيطاليا القياسي في أبرز مباريات تصفيات أوروبا
* برشلونة يُدخل فيدال في صفقة تبادلية مع فالنسيا
* خلافات تهدد برحيل توخيل عن بوروسيا دورتموند
* البرتغال تخسر جهود ناني أمام أندورا بداعي مشاكل بدنية
* وكيل الإيفواري يايا توريه يقلل من مصداقية التقارير التي ربطت بين موكله وبين نادي إنتر ميلان
* رئيس أتلتيكو مدريد: سنفوز بكل الألقاب
* رئيس إنتر ميلان: الصين توفر فرص استثنائية لأندية أوروبا
* نابولي يرفض 58 مليون يورو لبيع مدافعه السنغالي خاليدو
* بوفون: كاسياس علامة فارقة .. وأتمنى غياب موراتا
* ماسكيرانو: لا يمكننا الاختباء خلف غياب ميسي
* لاسانا ديارا يعود لمارسيليا أمام ميتز
* ريبيري عن روبن: المتعة في الملعب
* مالك نابولي يصف وكلاء اللاعبين بأنهم "سرطان" كرة القدم
* الأرجنتيني ليونيل ميسي، يسابق الزمن من أجل التعافي من الإصابة
* جماهير ليجيا وارسو تثير الرعب قبل مواجهة ريال مدريد
* بيكيه: الجميع يعرف قيمة منتخب إيطاليا المقاتل
* رئيس إنتر ميلان: الصين توفر فرص استثنائية لأندية أوروبا
* سليماني يستأنف تدريباته عشية لقاء الكاميرون
* مدرب إيطاليا: إسبانيا تطورت كثيرًا على المستوى التكتيكي
* مدرب إسبانيا يُفضل مهاجم تشيلسي (كوستا) على نجم ريال مدريد (موراتا)
* كاسيميرو للمنتقدين: لا تنسوا أننا فزنا بدوري الأبطال
* بليند: أحب عقل مورينيو
* مارفيك: مواجهة أستراليا الأهم في مسيرتي مع السعودية
* كانوتيه: إشبيلية يقدم كرة جريئة للغاية
* كونتي: لا أشغل نفسي بالميركاتو الشتوي
* كوستادينوف نجم بلغاريا السابق يطلب العفو من الفرنسيين
* الوصل يتعادل مع الجزيرة ويحافظ على الصدارة الدوري الإماراتي

=====

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

* âœ” â—„ مفـكـرة اليـوم  :

â—„ الدوري السوداني - الأسبوع 36 :

* هلال الفاشر (-- : --) النسور  الساعة: 17:00..

................ .................

â—„ تصفيات كأس العالم - أوروبا :

* إيطاليا (-- : --) أسبانيا الساعة: 21:45 .. القناة: ابوظبي HD 4

* تركيا (-- : --) أوكرانيا الساعة: 21:45 .. القناة: ابوظبي HD 5

* أيسلندا (-- : --) فنلندا الساعة: 21:45 .. القناة: ابوظبي HD 7

* مولدوفا (-- : --) صربيا الساعة: 21:45 .. القناة: ابوظبي HD 1

* إيرلندا (-- : --) جورجيا الساعة: 21:45 .. القناة: ابوظبي HD 2

* النمسا (-- : --) ويلز الساعة: 21:45 .. القناة: ابوظبي HD 3

* كوسوفو (-- : --) كرواتيا الساعة: 21:45 .. القناة: ابوظبي HD 6

................ .................

â—„ تصفيات كأس العالم 2018 و آسيا 2019 :

* اليابان (-- : --) العراق الساعة: 13:35 .. القناة: beIN HD 2

* كوريا الجنوبية (-- : --) قطر الساعة: 14:00 .. القناة: beIN HD 1

* الصين (-- : --) سوريا الساعة: 14:35 .. القناة: beIN HD 3

* أوزبكستان (-- : --) إيران الساعة: 16:00 .. القناة: beIN HD 2

* الإمارات (-- : --) تايلاند الساعة: 19:00 .. القناة: beIN HD 1

* السعودية (-- : --) أستراليا الساعة: 20:45 .. القناة: beIN HD 2

.................................

â—„ تصفيات كأس العالم - أمريكا الجنوبية :

* الإكوادور (-- : --) تشيلي الساعة: 00:00 .. القناة: beIN HD 4

* أوروجواي (-- : --) فنزويلا الساعة: 02:00 .. القناة: beIN HD 2

* باراجواي (-- : --) كولومبيا الساعة: 02:30 .. القناة: beIN HD 4

* البرازيل (-- : --) بوليفيا الساعة: 03:45 .. القناة: beIN HD 4

==========

âœ” â—„ نـتـائج مباريـات الامـس  :

â—„ الدوري السوداني - الأسبوع 36 :

* الأمل عطبرة (0 : 2) مريخ كوستي

................................

â—„ تصفيات بطولة أوروبا تحت 17 سنة:

* مقدونيا (0 : 4) البوسنة والهرسك
* إيرلندا الشمالية (0 : 4) النمسا

=====

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*
 لدغة عقرب
النعمان حسن -
 المريخ مطمئن لتنفيذ الانسحاب بدون عقاب بعد سابقة الهلال

قبل ان اتناول هذا الموضوع لابد ان اشير  لخبر لافت  للعالم و يقول ان
مواطن مصرى  جائزة نوبل ولكن فى (الحماقة)   فلماذا لا نطالب الفيفا  بان
تتوج السودان بلقب ( افضل فوضى وعبث) خارج الملعب دون اى منافس  فى خرق
القوانين   بعد ان غابت كرتنا عن الملعب ولوائحه المحلية والدولية فقمتنا
الهلال والمريخ تضاهى  برشلونة وريال مدريد فى اوربا والاهلى والزمالك فى
مصر ولكن خارج الملعب وليس داخله وقائد هذه(الملحمة المثيرة) من العبث
هو الاتحاد المسئول وان اراد ان يطبق القانون  فالدولة جاهزة للتدخل حتى
لا يطال القانون الهلال والمريخ حتى لا تغضب اى من الفريقين

اؤكد لكم وبثقة تامة ان نادى المريخ  سوف لن يتردد فى تنفيذ الانسحاب
لانه مطمئن بانه لن يتعرض لاى عقاب وحساب  فهو تحت حماية سابقة الهلال
الذى هدد و نفذ الانسحاب ولم يطاله عقاب بل كوفئ بالوصافة من غير استحقاق

والشماعة التى اتخذها المريخ درعا له لتهيئة المسرح للازمة تتعلق
باستئناف حول صحة تسجيل لاعب

فتعالوا لنقف مع هذه السابقة  لترو فيها البدع

المريخ  تقدم باستائناف ضد  تسجيل لاعب يعد رفض طعنه   وبقى ذلك
الاستئناف مجمدا  رغم انه محكوم  بالزمن الذى تمليه المنافسة  وحسمها حسب
التدرج كما ان الاستئناف نفسه  ليس معقدا فاللاعب اما مستوفى شروط
التسجسل او لا

ولكن نظروا كيف ان لجنة الاستئنافات جمدت النظرفيه  وكيف ان الاتحاد لم
يحاسب اللجنة وكيف ان المستانف نفسه لم يطالب بحقه الا عندما راى انه
بحاجة لاستغلاله فى مرحلة حرجة ليفجر ازمة يعلم  انها ستؤمن مصالحه فى
النهاية

وانظروا الاعجب الاتحاد بعد ان فجر المريخ الازمة عاد ليفاجئ لجنة
الاستئنافات ويطالبها  بالحسم بعدلن اضاعت  كل هذا الزمن وانظروا
المفاجاة الثانية   ولجنة الاستئنافات تفاجئ الاتحاد وتطالبه بمستندات
حول القضية وهو ما كان عليها ان تطالب به منذ تسلمت الاستئناف

واما المريخ الذى ظل  صامتا  لجا اليه عندما راى انها فرصة تمكنه من
تفجير ازمة مشابهة لازمة الموسم الماضى وهو مطمئن الى انه رابح الجولة
دون المغامرة بالملعب لان  انسحابه سيؤمن له الوصافة دون ان  يعرضه
للعقاب استنادا على سابقة الهلال الذى نفذ الانسحابو احجمالاتحاد  عن
تطبيق القانون على الهلال المنسحب  مدعوما بتتدخل السلطة يومها لتجميد
القانون  واللجوء للجودية التى امنت مصالح الفريقين   والغريب فى هذا
العبث ان نطالع خبرا يقول ان المريخ طلب تاجيل مبارياته  حتى يسمح لحارس
مرماه ان يسافر مع منتخب بلاده وانه تلقى موافقة شفهية على طلبه والتى
تراجعوا عنها فانظروا حجم العبث بالقانون من كافة الجبهات

ثم اخيرا فالقانون لا يمنح المريح الحق فى ان يرفض اداء المباريات  حتى
يحسم الاستئناف الاستئناف فالقانون يلزمه باداء المباريات ولكنه  يعطيه
الحق فى ان يلزم الاتحاد فى عدم اعلان نتائج الموسم رسميا الا بعد نظر كل
الطعون والاستائتافات وان لم يبفعل يشكوه للفيفا وهو ما يعنى ان حقوقه
القانونية محفوظة  وليس لهتحقيقها  بالخروج عن القانون  اما السؤال
الاكثر اهمية ويحتاج لاجابة

ما هو  موقف المريخ لو ان الاستئناف رفض نظر  فهل سيعود لاداء المباريات
بعدان يكون استفاد من تاجيل المباريات   ام يووصل الانسحاب  الطريق
الاضمن لمركز الوصافة ام انه سيصعدطعنه لتحكيمية لوزان ويواصل الانسحاب
حتى ينظر فى طعنه

(يا جماعة ما ترحموونا من عبث اسمه كرة القدم  (بل الندم)حتى  ينجب
السودان من يصلح حال الكرةويفعل القانون

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*المريخ كوستي يصنع المعجزة ويُؤمِّن بقاءه بالدوري الممتاز


السودان - بدر الدين بخيت




المريخ كوستي
أمَّن  المريخ كوستي، بقاءه في الدوري السوداني الممتاز، بعد الفوز على مضيفه  الأمل عطبرة (2ـ0)، مساء الأربعاء، ضمن المرحلة الـ33 "قبل الأخيرة" من  البطولة.

ورفع المريخ كوستي، رصيده إلى 32 نقطة، في المرتبة الـ14، مبتعدًا بـ6 نقاط، عن الأمير البحراوي، أقرب المرشحين للهبوط.

ونجح  المريخ كوستي، في تحقيق إنجاز كبير، حيث حقق الانتصار في آخر 4 مباريات  بالبطولة (من أصل 8 مباريات في البطولة كلها)، ليتقدم من مؤخرة فرق  المسابقة، ويضمن بقاءه في الدوري الممتاز.

ويدين المريخ كوستي، بفوزه اليوم إلى لاعبيه أحمد حسن في الدقيقة (87) من ركلة جزاء، وأبوبكر فرفور في الدقيقة (90).

وفور انتهاء المباراة، خرجت جماهير مدينة كوستي بجنوب السودان، في مسيرات فرح ابتهاجا بنجاة الفريق من الهبوط.

وقال كفاح الجيلي، مدرب الفريق، والذي تولى المهمة في آخر 4 جولات لـ"": "أشكر الله على توفيقه لي في قيادة الفريق للبقاء في الدوري الممتاز".

وأشار  إلى أن "مجلس إدارة نادي المريخ كوستي، وجماهير المدينة ساندوا الفريق، في  أصعب الظروف التي مر بها هذا الموسم، ورحبوا بتدريبي للفريق".

وعن  المباراة، أشاد الجيلي بالمنافس، الذي خاض المباراة بكل نزاهة، وأضاف:  "فزنا على فريق كبير، لا يخسر بملعبه ومتمرس ببطولة الممتاز، ويدربه مدرب  كبير، هو محمد عبد النبي ماو".

واختتم: "الآن تنتظرنا مباراة أخيرة، أمام الأهلي عطبرة. سوف نخوضها بنفس العزيمة والإصرار".



*

----------


## فراس الشفيع

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة مريخابي كسلاوي
					

 المريخ يسحب الجنسية من سالمون بعد إرهاصات تعاقده مع الهلال



يفكر مجلس إدارة نادي المريخ مخاطبة السلطات لسحب الجنسية من النيجيري جايسون سالمون نجم وسط الفريق بعد أن تداولت وسائل الإعلام اقتراب اللاعب من التعاقد مع نادي الهلال في التسجيلات المقبلة بعد انتهاء عقده مع المريخ، ويرغب مجلس المريخ من سحب الجنسية عن اللاعب عن يضطر الهلال للتعاقد معه كمحترف بدلاً عن مجنس اذا أراد التعاقد معه رسمياً وتوجيه ضربة جديدة لنده التقليدي في التسجيلات الشتوية المقبلة.




وهذا سبق ان اشرته له في بوستات بخصوص اللاعب 
الهلال اذا اراده محترفا فاليسجله ولكن لن يستفيد من جنسية المريخ 
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

* هلال التبلدي للقمة: لماذا تخليتهم عن موكورو في البداية وما الجديد هذه المرة لتطلبون خدماته

نفى مجلس إدارة نادي هلال الأبيض الإرهاصات والحديث الدائر في وسائل الإعلام عن مفاوضات جادة تقودها إداراتي الهلال والمريخ من أجل التعاقد مع الإيفواري شيخ موكورو في فترة الانتقالات الشتوية المقبلة وقال مصدر بإدارة هلال التبلدي إن ناديه لا يرغب في التفريط في موكورو الذي يعول عليه الفريق كثيراً في مشواره المقبل خاصة على صعيد الكونفدرالية بعد إنجاز مهمة التأهل للبطولة في مباراة الغد أمام أهلي مدني ووجّه المصدر سؤالاً لناديي القمة: لماذا تخليتهم عن هذا اللاعب في البداية؟ وما الجديد هذه المرة لتطلبون خدماته، فشيخ موكورو كان قريباً من الانضمام لصفوف المريخ من قبل لكن إدارة الأحمر لم تكمل إجراءات التعاقد معه، أما الهلال فقد تخلى عنه بطريقة وغريبة بعد أن أنهت إدارة الأزرق تعاقدها مع اللاعب في فترة وجيزة لأسباب غير معروفة، وذكر المصدر أن هلال التبلدي متمسك بلاعبه ولن يطلق سراحه لأي من العملاقين لأنه يعول على موكورو وبقية النجوم الكبار في الفريق على تقديم أفضل المستويات في البطولة الكونفدرالية العام المقبل.

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*

حامد بريمة يساند جبرة في قراره بالاعتماد على محمد المصطفى أمام الآرسنال

 

استغرب أسطورة حراسة المرمى السودانية وحارس مرمى المريخ والمنتخب الوطني الأسبق حامد بريمة من اعتماد فريق كبير مثل المريخ بحارس مرمى واحد هو اليوغندي جمال سالم في المباريات التنافسية مع تجاهل تام لبقية العناصر في الفترة الأخيرة، وأفاد بريمة أن غياب الثنائي جمال سالم المتواجد مع منتخب بلاده في غانا والمعز محجوب للإصابة سيكون فرصة مثالية من أجل إتاحة الفرصة للحارس الشاب محمد المصطفى للمشاركة في لقاء أهلي شندي المقبل مبيناً أن محمد المصطفى يعتبر من الحراس المميزين ويمثل مستقبل حراسة المرمى في الفرقة الحمراء وساند بريمة خطوة فاروق جبرة المدير الفني للمريخ الذي قال إنه ربما سيعتمد على محمد المصطفى منذ البداية في لقاء الآرسنال في ظل غياب جمال سالم والمعز محجوب مفيداً بأن خطوة جبرة موفقة بإتاحة الفرصة للحارس الشاب للظهور في التشكيلة الأساسية مع الفريق بعد طول غياب.

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*توقعات برفض استئناف المريخ لتفادي افتعال أزمة جديدة من قبل الهلال

برغم أن لجنة الاستئنافات العليا كانت طالبت مجلس المريخ والاتحاد العام لكرة القدم بمدها بالمزيد من التفاصيل حول قضية اللاعب شرف شيبوب وانتقاله للهلال في فترة الانتقالات التكميلية حتى تحسم أمر استئناف المريخ ضد اللاعب الا أن كل الأمور تشير إلى رفض استئناف المريخ من قبل اللجنة حتى وإن كانت المستندات المقدمة من المريخ صحيحة لأن الاتحاد لا يريد افتعال أزمة جديدة من جانب الهلال مع نهاية الموسم الحالي كما حدث في الموسم الماضي الذي افتعل فيه مجلس الهلال أزمة كبرى ورفض أداء مبارياته المتبقية في الممتاز وكأس السودان، وينتظر أن تتبع لجنة الاستئنافات مبدأ التوافق في اتخاذ قرارها بحيث لا يتضرر المريخ أو الهلال من القرار الذي ستتخذه اللجنة في قرارها المتوقع خلال الساعات القليلة المقبلة.

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*الاستئنافات تصدر قرارها ..والمريخ يواجه أهلي شندي بالاحد !


ديربي سبورت : الخرطوم
تؤكد متابعات ديربي سبورت أن المريخ سيؤدي مباراته المعلنة في البرمجة  الأخيرة أمام أهلي شندي يوم الأحد المقبل 9 أكتوبر ولن ينسحب منها خاصة بعد  حسم استئنافه ضد الهلال في مشاركة شيبوب بقمة الدورة الأولى خلال الساعات  القادمة . وتشير معلومات ديربي أن الموعد الجديد لمواجهة المريخ مع  أهلي  شندي جاء بعد مشاورة وموافقة الناديين المريخ وأهلي شندي كحل توفيقي  وبالتالي أجلت القمة أيضا ليوم الجمعة 14 أكتوبر . والساعات القادمة ستحسم  الأمر بشكل كبير وديربي سبورت تلاحق الأحداث أولا بأول .
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*متوكل احمد على:تسلمنا خطاب المباراة ولكننا ننتظر قرار اللجنة  

 


 كفرووتر / الخرطوم / 
قال الناطق الرسمي للمريخ متوكل احمد على ان ناديه تسلم خطابا من الاتحاد  السصوداني بخصوص تاريخ مباراة الفريق  ضد الاهلي شندي و لكنه ينتظر رد لجنة  الاستئنافات وفصلها في الشكوى مبينا ان ناديه لن يخوض اي نشاط ما لم يتم  البت في الشكوى و ان المريخ لن يحضر الى الملعب قبل وقت كافي من اعلان  نتيجة الاسصتئناف مبينا ان ناديه قرر المضيى حتى الفيفا في الشكوى

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*تصريحات فوزي المرضي تشعل قمة الممتاز

كفرووتر / الخرطوم /
اشعلت التصريحات المثيرة للجدل التي اطلقها مدرب الهلال الكابتن فوزي المرضي والتي قال فيها انه سيحرق المريخ ليلة القمة وهو ما رفضته جماهير المريخ واشتعلت مواقع التواصل الاجتماعي غضبا على مدرب الهلال والتي وصفته الجماهير انه لم يحترم المريخ ولا تاريخه و طالبت الجماهير اللاعبين بالرد عمليا على تصريحات فوزي ولا حديث هذه الايام الا عن تصريحات فوزي و عن حرقه للمريخ

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*الاستئنافات تصدر قرارها في قضية اللاعب شيبوب

كفرووتر / الخرطوم /
 من  المتوقع ان تصدر لجنة الاستئنافات اليوم قرارها بخصوص شكوى المريخ ضد  الهلال و لاعبه شرف الدين شيبوب والذين شيبب و الذي تقدم ضده ناديي المريخ  والاهلي مدني بشكوتين ضده و كانت اللجنة قد طلبت مزيدا من المستندات في  شكوى المريخ ضد اللاعب شيبوب
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*سالم بعيد..المعز مصاب..الاحمر يدفع ثمن الاعتماد على حارسين فقط

فاجا الكابتن فاروق جبرة مدرب المريخ بتصريح مثير اكد من خلاله ان الحارس  الواعد محمد المصطفى القادم من الرديف سيتولى حراسة مرمى المريخ في اهلي  شندي
وهذه ليست المشكلة المشكلة الكبرى انه لا بديل متاحا على المقاعد غير ديدا حارس الفريق الرديف
وهذا الوضع الغريب يمكن ان يكون سببا رئيسيا في ابتعاد المريخ عن الظهور في  ابطال افريقيا العام المقبل لان الخسارة امام الارسنال ستبعد الاحمر عن  المركز الثاني اذا لم يحقق الفوز على الهلال
وقد استغرب الكثيرون لاعتماد ناد كبير مثل المريخ على حارسين فقط حيث ان  الحارس الثالث محمد المصطفي لم ينل فرصة الظهور في اي مباراة رسمية
لذلك ستكون هذه التجربة بمثابة درس قاسي ليستفيد منها المجلس حتى يظهر الاحمر في العام المقبل باربعة حراس.
*

----------


## نور الخطيب

*عجيب خط سير صحيفة الزعيم بقول أي صحيفة عبد الصمد يختلف تماما عن الصدى والزاوية ..اكاد اجزم بأن هناك خلاف داخل المجلس ..كتلة عبد الصمد ضد تحرك المجلس ضد الاتحاد ومؤامراته .. وصمت عبد الصمد فيهو معاني كتيرة ..
                        	*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*الصدى
عمر الجندي - 
 لا تراجع ولا تهاون ..بل بالهاون

    يضع الكثير من اهل المريخ ايديهم على قلوبهم خوفا من تراجع اعضاء مجلس الادارة من موقفهم واداء مبارياته المتبقييتين فى الدورى الممتاز قبل البت فى امر شكوى اللاعب شيبوب .
    اؤكد وبالصوت العالى بان مجلس التسيير سيسير قدما فى طريق الحق واقرا ر العداله واخضاع الاتحاد العام للعمل بالقوانين واللوائح وتطبيقها على الكل دون اى استثناء .
    تعودنا فىالسنين السابقه من المجالس على لغة الصمت واصدار البيانات التى لا تسمن وولا تغنى عن جوع .
    الا ان الامر حاليا غير .
    طفح الكيل .ولا بد ان يواجه الامر بكل شراسه
    فجرها مجلس المريخ داويه اما اصلاح الاعوجاج او الانسحاب النهائى ..
    ومن لم يرد صعود الجبال يعش ابد الدهر بين الحفر .
    هنالك عبارة اخذت موقعها فىالاوانة الاخيرة فى الوسط الرياضى وهى نراجع ولا نتراجع ….الا اننا نقول فى حالة الاتحاد العام الحاليه لا نراجع ولا نتراجع الحرب ..الحرب ..الحرب ..ولا بد من ضحايا من اجل عودة الحق المسلوب والمهضوم لاهله .
    صدى ثان
    لاكثر من عشرين عاما عمر الدورى الممتاز والخرطوم الطنى لم يستطيع تحقيق الفوز على الهلال العاصمى .
    نعم هنالك حالات يتدخل فيها اصحاب الياقات السوداء ويحولون الابيض الى اسود.
    ولكن هنالك حالات كثيره كان الهلال فيها جنازة بحر ولم ينتصرالوطنى ودونكم مباراة امس الاول .
    عشرون عاما انتصر فيها انديه هلال الحصاحيصا …المورده العاصمى ..حى العرب بورسودان ..جزيرة الفيل ..الميرغنى كسلا ..وهبطت من الممتاز ..وحاليا النيل شندى في اول موسم فاز على الهلال .فما الذى يمنع الخرطوم الوطنى ؟
    الا تخجلون من انفسكم يا لاعبى الوطنى ..20 عاما واكثر تفشلون فى الفوز ولو لمرة واحده ؟
    والو كنت ادارى فى الوطنى لتقدمت باستقالتى .
    تخيلوا مولود فى الخرطوم 3 فى عام 1995 ..شب وترعرع فى الحى ومن رواد النادى وعمره حاليا 21 عاما ولم يختفل ختىالان بفوز فريقه على الهلال ..بالتاكيد سينتقل لتشجيع فريق اخر حتىيشعر بحلاوة الانتصار على الهلال فى يوم من الايام .
    صلاح الامير ..قلق ..هل كنتم مشاركين فى مباراة التعادل امام الهلال ؟
    اخر الاصداء
    من يعايرون خارس المريخ وحارس المنتخب اليوغندى باستقبال هدف من مسافة بعيده ..نقول لهم اين حارسكم مكسيم من المنتخب الكاميرونى ؟
    ظللتم تخدعون جماهيركم بان مكسيم تم اختياره ..وعند الحقيقة ينكشف امركم .
    جمال سالم ادىاخر مباراة للمريخ امام الاهلى مدنى ورغم الارهاق لعب اساسيا ..فاين مكسيم من الاعراب فى حراس الكاميرون ؟
    امام عن الاهداف من مسافات بعيده ..فاسالوا مكسيم عن هدف لاعب المريخ علاء الدين يوسف من منتصف السنتر ..وهدف ديكور من 25 متر …وهدف الاهلى اللليبى .وحقيقة الاختشوا ماتوا .
    ختاما ياتى الكل للقلب وتبقى انت من دونهم يا مريخ السعد كل الكل فى القلب

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*رحيق رياضي
احمد محمد الحاج
بطل الكأس يمثّل في الكونفدرالية

 GENERAL PROVISIONS (أحكام عامة) (1) (The Confederation of African  Football shall organize a yearly competition called “CAF Confederation  Cup”, open to the teams of Cup Winners clubs of the affiliated  associations. The winner of CAF Confederation Cup must take part in the  next edition.

 â–،  ترجمة النص بصورة مختصرة جداً (ينظّم الإتحاد  الافريقي لكرة القدم مسابقة سنوية تسمى كأس الكونفدرالية متاحة للفرق  الحائزة على بطولة الكأس في اتحاداتها المحلية، بطل الكونفدرالية يشارك  تلقائياً في النسخة التالية للبطولة).

â–،  المادة المذكورة أول مادة  بلائحة بطولة الكونفدرالية المدونة بموقع الإتحاد الافريقي لكرة القدم  والتي بموجبها يجب تصحيح مفهوم مغلوط جداً لدى العامة والمتعلّق بحصر  بطاقات التمثيل الأفريقي على أصحاب المراكز (الأربعة) الأولى ببطولة الدوري  السوداني الممتاز.

â–،  وأي متابع للبطولات الأفريقية سيجد أن  الاتحادات المنضوية تحت لواء الكاف تقوم بتسمية ممثليها للمشاركة ببطولة  الكونفدرالية للأندية الحاصلة على لقب الكأس.

â–،  لماذا لا تأخذ  الأندية الأخرى بخلاف المريخ والهلال بطولة الكأس على محمل الجد وتسعى  للتويج بها والظهور إفريقياً بعيداً عن حسابات الدوري المعقدة؟

 â–،   نتائج دوري هذا العام مؤشّر ضمني لحدوث مفاجأة في بطولة كأس السودان للموسم  الحالي (2016) إن قدّر للموسم الرياضي الاكتمال والاستقرار !!

 â–،   عقب سقوط الخرطوم الوطني (بالتعادل) أمام الهلال أمس الأول بنتيجة (1-1)  تحدّث الغالبية العظمى عن تضاؤل فرص الأولاد في التمثيل الافريقي بعد  وصولهم للنقطة (64) وتبقت لهم مباراتان أمام المريخ وأمام الأهلي شندي.

 â–،  للأهلي شندي (70) نقطة وتبقت له مباراتان أمام المريخ والخرطوم، أما  المنافس الآخر هلال الأبيّض فلديه (69) نقطة وتبقت له مباراة واحدة أمام  الأهلي مدني وتكفيه نقطة واحدة لقتل أحلام الأولاد في الحصول على المركز  الرابع حتى لو كسب الخرطوم مباراتيه أمام النمور والأهلي الخرطوم لأن  المواجهات المباشرة تصب في مصلحة هلال التبلدي.

 â–،  تساوي الفرق  الثلاثة في النقاط أمر وارد جداً في حالة تعادل هلال الأبيّض سيصل للنقطة  (70) وخسر الأهلي شندي مباراتيه أمام المريخ والخرطوم الوطني فسيكون رصيد  كل منهما (70) نقطة (شريطة فوز الخرطوم الوطني على الأهلي الخرطوم).

 â–،  في تلك الحالة سيكون التأهّل للهلال الأبيّض والخرطوم الوطني بحصولهما على الترتيبين الثالث والرابع على التوالي.

â–،   بعيداً عن تلك الحسابات المعقّدة والتي تحتوي على العديد من الاحتمالات  نقول طالما أن بطولة كأس السودان لم تحسم بعد فإن صاحب المركز الرابع خارج  نطاق الخدمة الافريقية إلا إذا توج بلقبها أحد الأندية أصحاب المراكز  الأربعة الأولى.

â–،  حسب نص لائحة الكونفدرالية فإن (بطل الكأس) هو الأحق بالمشاركة في البطولة وليس صاحب الترتيب الرابع.

 â–،  وبالتالي فإن فرصة الخرطوم الوطني تبدو كبيرة للغاية في المشاركة الافريقية في حالة ظفر الفريق بكأس السودان.

â–،   وهو حق مشروع وغاية متاحة خصوصاً أن الخرطوم الوطني واجه القمة أربع مرات  خلال الموسم الحالي فخسر من الهلال بهدف وحيد وتعادل معه بهدف لكل وتعادل  سلبياً مع المريخ وفاز عليه بهدف.

â–،  وهى جزئية تؤكّد أن الأولاد  بإمكانهم مقارعة القمة والظفر بالكأس بعد فقدانهم لفرصة الحصول على إحدى  بطاقات الدوري المؤهّلة للمشاركة الافريقية.

 â–،  لا يوجد ما يمنع الخرطوم الوطني من تحقيق لقب كأس السودان طالما أنه يسعى للظهور الأفريقي.

â–،   صحيح أن اللقب بات محتكراً خلال العقدين الأخيرين للمريخ والهلال  والأفضلية للأول بكل تأكيد إلا أن تغيرات الدوري خلال الموسم الحالي وظهور  أكثر من ند للقمة كالأهلي شندي والهلال الأبيّض بما فيهم الخرطوم الوطني  سيشعل الصراع على أوجه في بطولة الكأس.

 â–،  ما ذكرناه أعلاه ينطبق  على أي من الثلاثي (الخرطوم الوطني – الهلال الأبيّض – الأهلي شندي) في  حالة خروجهم من سباق التمثيل الافريقي عبر بطولة الدوري.

â–،  والتي يواجه فيها هلال أمدرمان هلال الأبيّض بينما يلعب المريخ مع الفائز من مباراتي الخرطوم الوطني والأهلي شندي.

â–،  حاجة أخيرة كده :: كأس السودان مفاجأة منتظرة.

 

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*الهلال يدخل التسجيلات الشتوية بأرقام فلكية!!

ديربي سبورت: الخرطوم

تُفِيْدُ مُتابَعات ديربي سبورت أن مجلس إدارة نادي الهلال قد قطع شوطاً بعيداً في مفاوضات كِبار لاعبي القارة السمراء ، من أجل ضمهم في فترة الانتقالات الرئيسيّة “الشتوية” المقبلة .

وأبدى هؤلاء اللاعبين موافقتهم الرسمية على الانتقال للهلال بعد ان تلقيهم عروضاً ضخمة من المجلس الأزرق ،علاوة على معرفتهم بمن يزاملهم من اللاعبين الجدد في الفريق الهلالي بالموسم الجديد مما حفزهم على قبول العرض المذكور.

ديربي تملك تفاصيل كثيرة منها صفقة للاعب الغربان الكنغولية “مازيمبي” بالاضافة لصفقة احد هدافي الدوري المغربي علاوة على لاعب أفريقي اخر سنتطرق إليه في حينه ،وتأتي هذه الصفقات “ثقيلة العيار” تماشياً مع رغبة المجلس الأزرق في الحصول على بطولة دوري ابطال افريقيا “٢٠١٧” حسبما ذكر الكاردينال رئيس النادي قبل ايام تلفزيونياً.

يذكر أن الهلال لم يقف عند هذا الحد من المفاوضات بل فتح خطوطاً مع لاعبين بالدوري المحلي السوداني سيحدث انتقالهم ضجة كبرى في حالة اكتمال هذه الصفقات.

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*الصفحة الرسمية لنادي المريخ السوداني

حدد  الاتحاد العام لكرة القدم تاريخ 22 أكتوبر موعد نصف نهائي بطولة كاس  السودان ، وتاريخ 27 أكتوبر موعدا للمباراة النهائية وسوف تجري قرعة الدور  نصف النهائي يوم 18 أكتوبر .
يذكر أن المريخ اول المتأهلين الي الدور نصف النهائي بعد تجاوز فريق النيل شندي.
وسوف  يتأهل الفائز من النسور الخرطوم وهلال الابيض والفائز مت الاعلي شندي  والخرطوم الوطني ، الي جانب الهلال الذي تأهل بعد الفوز علي ود هاشم سنار  .



*

----------


## احمر واصفر

*هلال شنو يسجل او ما يسجل
                        	*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*العتب مرفوع 
هيثم كابو
 المسخرة و(سيناريو السمكرة) !

*  ..و(السمكرة) هي السيناريو الذي بدأ الإعداد له بإتقان من قبل لجنة  الاستئنافات حتى يبقى (الهلال) على ما هو عليه رغم أن (زارع الزيتون) في  (تونس) يعلم عدالة قضية المريخ في لاعبه شرف الدين شيبوب الذي شيّد له  الوصايفة كبري آيل للسقوط بجوبا عبر مسرحية ضعيفة الحبكة وهشة البنيان؛  بدأت بتلفيق واضح وأنتهت بأضحوكة التوقيع في (شبيبة القيروان) ..!
* إذا  صدر أي قرار سالب من لجنة الاستئنافات متجاهلاً وثائق المريخ الدامغة التي  تكفل له كسب الشكوى؛ والحصول على نقاط مباراة الوصايفة مع توقيع عقوبة  مشددة على شيبوب؛ فذلك يعني أن لجنة الاستئنافات تسعى لإرضاء المزعوم  وتتجاهل المستندات متبعة أساليب (سمكرة الموازنات) ..!
* (السمكرجية) أس بلاء الساحة الرياضية ..!
*  ليس مهماً أن يختار اتحاد الهوان العام لجنة استئنافات جديدة، ولكن المهم  حقاً أن يُحكِّم أعضاء اللجنة ضمائرهم ويتبعوا في قراراتهم النواحي  القانونية؛ وأن يتمردوا على (وصاية المحاباة) ويخرجوا من جلباب السمكرجية  ..!
* إياكم والسيناريوهات المحبوكة في الغرف المظلمة .. حذاري من تعمد  ظلم الزعيم .. أمة المريخ لم تعد تحتمل تجنٍ جديدٍ في القرارات و(السمكرة)  والترضيات؛ ويكفي ما شاهده الصفوة من ظلم الحكام وتحويلهم لمسار التنافس  بصافرات (جُناة) الملاعب و(الله غالب) ..!
* الأوضاع في المريخ الآن لا  تحتمل (تجني الحكام، وتغيير مسار المنافسات، وظلم الإتحاد، وضغط لجنة  الإستئنافات) وأية محاولة للعبث بالقوانين وهضم حقوق الزعيم ستعصف بالموسم  الحالي والمواسم المقبلة؛ فالصفوة وصلوا سقوف التحمل، و(الكل سيقفون “ألف  احمر” على قلب “شاخور” واحد) ..!
* عانى المريخ في المواسم الماضية على  كافة الأصعدة؛ وظلت المؤامرات تحاك ضده من كل الإتجاهات؛ ويكفي ما حدث  للزعيم من استهداف في قضايا واضحة لا تقبل الإلتفاف وتحكمها نصوص قانونية،  و(ما أكثر نماذج تدخلات ومحاباة أصحاب الميول الهلالية) ..!
* لا تزال  لجان البرمجة تواصل الاستهداف والكيل بمكيالين في أسوأ أنواع المهازل  وسيناريوهات المسخرة ، فالقصة لا يحكمها قانون وماهي الا مجرد أهواء  وترضيات و(سمكرة) ..!
* مستقبل الكرة السودانية على المحك بسبب (السمكرجية) ..!
*  الآن تجري محاولة مفضوحة لسمكرة جديدة، ومهما كانت نتيجة اجتماعات لجنة  الاستئنافات فإن موقف المريخ معروف ومعلوم، و(أنتهى زمن الصمت على هضم  الحقوق وتقديم الإعانات للمدعوم) .!
* لا يهمنا أن تجتمع اللجنة اليوم أو غداً أو بعد غدٍ، فالمريخ لن يقبل بالقرارات الجائرة و(الأوضاع ملغومة والقصة محسومة) ..!
*  لن يفرط المريخ في حقوقه؛ وسيتخذ ردة فعل عنيفة رداً على التجني عبر خطوات  عملية وليس لديه زمناً ليهدره في الوعيد والتهديد، و(الكيل بمكيالين) هو  ديدن لجان الإتحاد منذ زمن طويل وليس في الامر جديد ..!
* ما بُني على  أجندة فهو ترصد، وما بُني على محاولة سلب زعيم الكرة السودانية حقوقه فهو  قرار (مشجعين) لا علاقة له بالنواحي القانونية ..!
* والسؤال الذي طرحناه من قبل لا يزال يبحث عن إجابة عاجلة :
ما  الذي يدفع المريخ للإستمرار في بطولة تفتقد لأبسط عناصر النزاهة وأدوات  الحياد، والقائمون على أمر تنظيمها لا يهتمون بها، ولا أحد يرأهم في  الإستادات بينما يتفرغ الموظفون و(القيادات الوسيطة) لاحاكة المؤامرات  بالمكاتب والقاعات ..؟
* إلي متى سيستمر هضم الحقوق، وتبديد الجهود وحرق  أعصاب الجماهير الحمراء باللعب في بطولة (الدوري المنحاز) الذي لا علاقة  لإتحاده ولجانه بالعدل والجودة والإمتياز ..!
* تتعد سيناريوهات التجني؛ والظلم واحد ..!
*  لم يعد ظلم الحكام للمريخ (مجرد اخطاء عابرة)، ولكنه تحول لمسلسل استهداف  واضح يبدأ بتغيير النتائج وينتهي بحياكة المؤامرات؛ ليصل لسمكرة القوانين  وتحريف اللوائح والضغط على لجان البرمجة والاستئنافات ..!
* حكام منحازون، ولجنة تحكيم مترصدة، ونتائج مطبوخة، و(لجنة الاستئنافات تتأهب لسمكرة القرارات) ..!
* ترصد لجان، وتجني حكام، و(اتحاد غير جدير بالإحترام) ..!
نقوش متفرقة
* ماذا فعل فوزي المرضي بشأن الحريق بعد فشل المدعوم في إطفاء نيران الخرطوم !؟
* عندما يكسب المريخ شكواه المستحقة يجب على فوزي أن يستعد لحريقه المزعوم بالفرنسي (بنزينه) و(لو ما شايل كبريتة ما يجينا) .!
* (البنزينة) منكم، أما الحريق فلم يحن ميقاته بعد ..!
* احذروا غضب الحليم و(ثورة الزعيم) ..!
نقش أخير
* حقوق الصفوة لن تضيع و(بلاش تمييع)!

*

----------


## الصاااااقعة

*مشكورين ياشباب
                        	*

----------

